# 186 / 187 June and July Applications



## kseafield (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi guys, any action on 186 or 187 applications yet? I lodged a ENS 186 visa on the 24 June and still haven't heard anything yet..........anyone else waiting?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

kseafield said:


> Hi guys, any action on 186 or 187 applications yet? I lodged a ENS 186 visa on the 24 June and still haven't heard anything yet..........anyone else waiting?


what document you provided for trainning benchmark? is it a direct stream or you are in 457 right now?


----------



## kseafield (Aug 7, 2011)

Im on a 457 at the moment so no traing benchmark required, but I had to do a skills assessment. I applied on a ENS direct stream.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

kseafield said:


> Im on a 457 at the moment so no traing benchmark required, but I had to do a skills assessment. I applied on a ENS direct stream.


mate, if you are on 457 then you definately require training benchmark. its a tricky situation. i know few people who applied for 186/187 and their company never maintained training benchmark. their 186 got rejected and DIAC cancelled their 457 Visa and fined the company for not following training benchmark.

i am also on 457 and waiting for my company to satisfy training benchmark obligations before i loadge 186.

training benchmark is not a one time obligation,company has to fulfill obligation every year.


----------



## kseafield (Aug 7, 2011)

Oooh, yes.....I'm really not sure, the company handled their side. I thought you were talking about the actual 186, sorry mate, cant help on that one.


----------



## kseafield (Aug 7, 2011)

Bump


----------



## kroMath (Jan 7, 2013)

I lodged my 186 Direct Entry application on 28th June and have not heard anything either.


----------



## kseafield (Aug 7, 2011)

Some good news:
Email Updated on 10 September 2014
Please note that we are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged at the end of June 2014.


----------



## kroMath (Jan 7, 2013)

*Granted*

I just got a call from our MA half an hour ago. We have just got our PRs granted today. Processed in Parramatta. No contact from CO at all. ImmiAccount was still showing "In Progress" as I type this.

Visa 186 (class EN) Direct Entry - I've only worked with this employer for 3 months when nomination was submitted.
Nomination submitted: 1 May 2014
Nomination approved: 23 June 2014
Occupation: University Lecturer
Application submitted: 28 June 2014
Bridging visa granted: 2 July 2014
Medicals done: 15 July 2014
Visa granted: 17 October 2014 

We applied "onshore" on visa 457. From a "low risk" country.

The wait had been long and grueling especially after seeing people who submitted their nomination and application after us being granted. The process slowed down this couple of weeks for the end of June applicants. I supposed there were plenty of applications going in towards the end of June due to the uncertainty of the application fees from July onwards. on hindsight, we should have submitted the nomination and application together but anyway, it is finally here! Thank God.

All the best to all of you who are still waiting. It will come in due time.


----------

